# Songs for Tritypes



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

479


----------



## sodden (Jul 20, 2009)

459







469






479


----------



## sodden (Jul 20, 2009)

451






461

[video=dailymotion;x1tzgw]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1tzgw_b-e-when-the-president-talks-to-god_music"[/video]


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

*6w7 4w3 1w2*


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

147


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

478


----------



## Zero_Origin (Sep 29, 2010)

Oooh, Fate/Stay; one of favorites! I concur with your OST choice for 147 @Swordsman of Mana. I had that one looped on youtube for the longest time, as it's my personal fave (which is saying a lot, given how amazing the soundtrack is). Incidentally, the tracks you posted for 479 are my other two favorites 

:happy:


----------



## Humaning (Aug 29, 2010)

459




478




458




479




468




469


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

458


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

@Humaning 
the 479 song seems more 379 (maybe 3w2>7w6>9w8)


----------



## Humaning (Aug 29, 2010)

I don't agree, but maybe; The wanton melody denotes free expression without regards for critical interpretation or emotional appraisal. A sound with a 3 element will tailor more to its audience assimilating an image that they would find admirable. In this regard, the overall rap and hip pop genre embodies the 3 directive because it seeks to evoke the esteem of its listeners, more than pure expression. Not than one is better than the other, and it is doubtful that most 3's would regard rap music as their favorite. 
a two song would something like this:




Maybe 269


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

459


----------



## Invidia (Feb 26, 2011)

317






I like the studio version best, but the live one below has a bit of commentary at the beginning that is relevant.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

278


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

478 Sx/So


----------



## Airy (Feb 7, 2011)

794

There's something about this song that sounds really lively, happy yet spastic (7). Despite how annoying you may find the verses, bridge, voice etc the tune of the chorus is just so catchy that probably most people would like it (9) and the non mainstream feel of the song and the emotion driven chant of the chorus screams eccentricity (4).

Don't know about you guys but I fell in love with the song when I first heard it no matter how trashy and terrible others see this song as roud:.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm bad at this because I don't usually listen to things with lyrics. Though @_Rim_ posting Faithless (whoo!) gave me an idea.

*748:*


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

478 Sx/Sp


----------



## Bumblyjack (Nov 18, 2011)

How about this for 469 Sx/Sp? After all, I'm the one singing it:








Probably not this, but still me lol:


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

this piece is some sort of 7w6-8w7-4w3 or 3w4


----------

